# Cleaning fluid and procedures



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Most of my small engine experience has been with B&S 4 stroke engine. Incredibly simple and easy to work on. Most single cylinder B&S engine, either vertical or horizontal shaft, have very few 'housing"/shrouds/cover piece and. because of the nature of the beast, heavy oil caked external "sludge" is usually not too bad.

As noted in my other posts, I am in the middle of replacing the flywheel side crank seal. Under the rewind mechanism/cover the engine was an oily/dirty mess. I took the "lazy" way out and used a lot of brake cleaner _(almost 2 cans)_ to blast most of it off and blue paper towels to wipe up the mess. Now I understand that most 2 strokes are going to have some external oil/dirt build up just because of their nature _(I run 48:1 Stihl synthetic oil)_, but a bad crank seal and years of neglect, made mine was especially bad.

*What is your preferred solvent and process for cleaning under the housings/shrouds ?* _(Dad was old school. Gasoline and a toothbrush !)_


----------



## WayneJ (Oct 5, 2020)

I like a Rustoleum product called Krud Kutter. Buy the concentrate, not the kitchen version. I mix it 50:50 with hot water and go to town with a tooth brush. Rinse will water.


----------



## stihl86 (Oct 7, 2020)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Most of my small engine experience has been with B&S 4 stroke engine. Incredibly simple and easy to work on. Most single cylinder B&S engine, either vertical or horizontal shaft, have very few 'housing"/shrouds/cover piece and. because of the nature of the beast, heavy oil caked external "sludge" is usually not too bad.
> 
> As noted in my other posts, I am in the middle of replacing the flywheel side crank seal. Under the rewind mechanism/cover the engine was an oily/dirty mess. I took the "lazy" way out and used a lot of brake cleaner _(almost 2 cans)_ to blast most of it off and blue paper towels to wipe up the mess. Now I understand that most 2 strokes are going to have some external oil/dirt build up just because of their nature _(I run 48:1 Stihl synthetic oil)_, but a bad crank seal and years of neglect, made mine was especially bad.
> 
> *What is your preferred solvent and process for cleaning under the housings/shrouds ?* _(Dad was old school. Gasoline and a toothbrush !)_


Your father was a smart man. Nothing cleans better than "The Universal Solvent". Keep in mind any cleaner for oil is flammable/volatile. otherwise it wont work. Mineral spirits works OK. Some of the "Super'' cleaners, which appear to be very alkaline based will attack the aluminum/magnesium. The tackifier in the bar oil makes a formidable adhesive when it gets cooked on and yes it get EVERYWHERE. Including in your lungs. Whatever you decide, you will need a lot of the chosen solvent. I would recommend getting a good stiff parts washer brush. Second choice is an old whisk broom with trimmed bristles. Both are spark-less.
The brush wont harm anything and is as important as the solvent.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 7, 2020)

Diesel or kerosene, parts brush and old tooth brush. Scrape as much as possible first with an old screwdriver or similar tools. 

Use dish detergent mixed up fairly concentrated to get the diesel off.


----------



## Doorfx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------

